# تعلم جميع برامج الكمبيوتر فيديو و مجانا بالعربى



## ابي اسجل (6 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 






الموضوع مفترض في قسم الكمبيوتر ولاكن لهميته وحتواه على برامج مفيده 
ومنها الوتو كاد وبرامج للمشاريع 
نولته لكم في القصم وتمنا اذا ترون فيه فايده تنقلونه في اي قصم تحبون لتعم الفايده


تعلم جميع برامج الكمبيوتر فيديو بالعربي مجانا
وورد - إكسيل - باوربوينت - أكسيس - فرونت بيج - دريم ويفر
فلاش - سويش - ثري دي ماكس - فوتوشوب - كوريل​ 
إضغط على الوصلة التالية :
http://www.freelearn.110mb.com/index.html

وهذي الوصله تنقلك الى دروس الوتو كاد 2D 3D
http://www.bestlearn.110mb.com/index.html

جرب بزيارت وتعرف على الموجود فيها​ 

ستفتح لك صفحة الموقع وهي باللغة الانجليزية ولكن الفيديوهات التعليمية جميعها بالعربي​ 
اتبع ثلاث خطوات غاية في السهولة​ 
1. إختار البرنامج الذي تريد تعلمه
2. (Level) اختار المستوى
3. اجلس لتستمع إلى الدروس​


----------



## gadoo20042004 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مفيد جدا و شكرااااااااااااا على المعلومات الهامة


----------



## ابي اسجل (6 سبتمبر 2008)

gadoo20042004 قال:


> مفيد جدا و شكرااااااااااااا على المعلومات الهامة


 
اتمنا لك وللجميع الفايده اخي العزيز وشكرا على المرور


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى على المجهود الطيب ونريد المزيد


----------



## m.hassanin (7 سبتمبر 2008)

موقع جامد جدا شكرا ليك


----------



## المساعدي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوان اريد ان اتعلم الفوتو شوب بس بشك مختصر وشكرا


----------



## ابي اسجل (11 سبتمبر 2008)

المساعدي قال:


> اخوان اريد ان اتعلم الفوتو شوب بس بشك مختصر وشكرا


 

السلام عليكم

الخي العزيز فيه تعليم الفوتو شوب فيديو في اربط شرح فيديو اكثر وضوع ارفع مستوا 

بعض الدورات كامله تجي في سيديات تعليم صوت وصوره تصل الى 700 ساعه مثل يرنامج ثري دي ماكس تنقلك من مستوا مبتدي الى مستوا خبير 

ادخل على تعليم الفوتو شوب وحسب عدد الدروس وقسمها على 3 دروي سومين على حسب وقتك راح تتعلم اصبر سبوع تعليم تعدل احسن دوره راح تحصل على نتايج كلشي يحتاج الصبر والي يجي بسهل يروح بسهل 

اسف على الطاله مع السلامه ياشباب


----------



## ابي اسجل (14 أكتوبر 2008)

هلا شبااااب


----------



## مييجوب (29 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (9 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## عميقة العينين (9 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة وعظيمة.....................كل التقدير لك


----------



## Sharjah (11 نوفمبر 2008)

Thanks alot for your great effort


----------



## محمدالديب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## البحار المشاكس (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً موضوع جميل


----------



## مييجوب (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alhabbash (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
*رائع اخي بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## مييجوب (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله لك


----------



## فابريغاس (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلاا


----------



## مييجوب (24 فبراير 2009)

باراك الله وفيك موضوع رائع ومفيد


----------



## مييجوب (25 فبراير 2009)

رائع اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## shake_waves2001 (23 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## بةمو (30 يونيو 2009)

*مشكو*ر 

*مشكووور**
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكورالف شكر على هذا الابداع الرائع*​


----------



## shake_waves2001 (30 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## shake_waves2001 (5 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## adel3000 (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## راكين-هندسة (17 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## مييجوب (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## م.وسيم (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك

رائع


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع.....................................................


----------



## ahebrahim2009 (31 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وهل من برامج مثيلة باللغة العربية فى autoship مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ولد أبوظبي (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور هذ مطلوب بارك الله فيك


----------



## مزن محمود (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مخلب النمر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اي والله يسلمو كتير عهالموقع عن جد مفيد


----------



## ابو الشوب (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جاري الاطلاع 
شكرا جزيلا
تحياتي


----------



## رحالة11 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك ....


----------

